

How He built a $10,000/mo flash game in his spare time. - Alan01252
http://partners.adobe.acrobat.com/p71527903/?launcher=false&fcsContent=true&pbMode=normal

======
benologist
This is a really interesting game, I got to watch Chris producing and growing
it over time and then I got to watch him talk about it at FGS the other day.
It's been great watching his revenue climb and the game grow, when it first
started it was tiny.

If you're making multiplayer Flash stuff you really should talk to him -
<http://playerio.com/>

------
Alan01252
This was a much more interesting video than I thought it would be. I'd never
thought the payment models he uses in the game would have brought the revenues
they have for him. $50 for a smiley face just seems ridiculous and yet people
were happy to pay for it.

------
lanstein
Well I would expect nothing less from Him!

